# Florida police officer tasered teenager "for fun" at birthday party



## CougarKing (21 Oct 2008)

What did the teenager expect the taser to feel like? :

http://abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=6071526&page=1



> *A rookie police officer in central Florida has been fired after Tasering a teenager at his request during a birthday party where police say adults and teens mingled over alcohol.
> 
> A police officer admits poor judgment in using Taser on a 15-year-old boy. And all of it was caught on tape.*
> 
> ...


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Oct 2008)

Sounds like this cop got fired for more than Tasering a stupid kid.

Admits to poor judgment in using the Taser but not for serving underage people at a party?

Also from the article:



> Cobb said senior department officials had, more than once, spoken to him about NeSmith's professionalism and maturity before the Taser incident.



Maybe they just wanted to get rid of him and here was the perfect excuse reason.


----------



## JesseWZ (31 Oct 2008)

Well, this incident clearly proved them correct. I don't expect he will find another job as a police officer in the near (or distant) future.


----------



## geo (31 Oct 2008)

Heh... another wingnut bites the dust...

Guess he didn't realise the taser had such a sharp sting :tsktsk:


----------



## HollywoodHitman (31 Oct 2008)

Everyone needs a hobby!


----------

